# Young and dumb....



## ProWallGuy

Whatever it takes, right?


----------



## slickshift

*Professor Peabody's Wayback Machine*

Hey...I didn't know you still had that picture of us from '87
Man I miss that truck


----------



## Rich

haha....I don't know, I've met a lot of older guys who claim to know it all that do stupid things like this


----------



## ProWallGuy

HELP ME MR. WIZARD, I DON'T WANT TO BE A PAINTER ANYMORE AHHH............................










Actually, its from circa '89. I was not holding the ladder, nor was I the idiot on top of it. I was the idiot that owned and maneuvered the truck.


----------



## chrisn

At least he had someone holding the ladder:whistling2:


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> Actually, its from circa '89...I was the idiot that owned and maneuvered the truck.


Hey I was pretty close....!


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> ...I was not holding the ladder, nor was I the idiot on top of it....


Yeah I know, you're the guy in the garage rollin' a few pinners


:jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy

slickshift said:


> rollin' a few pinners


Puleeeeeze. I'm hurt. They didn't call me Big Bambu for nothing! :yes:


----------



## Alex PCI

haha
I figured everyone has done that a few times. It was my only option on a few houses. I have been the idiot moving the truck and on the ladder


----------



## Tmrrptr

Looks like the old Get r Dun scenario...

I did it 2 weeks ago, ladder off the tailgate, to get 2 1/2 more feet.
Not as spectacular as your fun, but just the same, I did it for the money!
It would have cost me probably $60 lost time + fuel to get the right ladder.
r


----------



## Workaholic

I have pulled that move before with a 40' so that i could reach a small gable. I would not pull that move now though.


----------



## jackrabbit5

I don't know how young whoever set this up was, but he could be a future Darwin Award candidate. I drove by this setup almost every day for several months. I'm not really sure why or how it stayed up.


----------



## timhag

Jack....thats a pretty bad setup if i do say so myself. I've never done anything stupid as of yet. Although, i caught a few of my guys doing some dumb things. Such as, repelling down a steep roof 60 feet up tied to a 100' rope that was anchored to a tree trying to paint a chimney. Another had a 40' ladder resting on a large picture window insisting that the window will not break because he does it "all the time".


----------



## Wolverine

> haha
> I figured everyone has done that a few times. It was my only option on a few houses.


Are you reefering (pun intended) to this:


> Yeah I know, you're the guy in the garage rollin' a few pinners


:laughing:


----------



## DeanV

When I had to do a ladder like that it was a 32' and I had to drive the truck onto beach sand, the truck got stuck, all the way down to the axle so I only gained foot, had to stand on the top rung to reach the Victorian peak. I worked for someone else and he kept saying he would get a 40', until the last day there and no 40'. You know it is not safe when you hear the roofers on the next building saying "look at that guy."


----------



## Tmrrptr

*Now that's funny, right there...*



DeanV said:


> You know it is not safe when you hear the roofers on the next building saying "look at that guy."


Amen!


----------



## Alex PCI

Whats more impressive is the driving skills that got the truck in there like that


----------



## Joewho

Whoa. The second picture??? 

Gable end on a ranch? I might be getting old, but definately would have just used ladders for that.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Here's a sitebilt plank I saw...


----------



## Joewho

I've used framing to nail planks to. Been very creative on the exposed post and beam log homes.

My confession? When I first started painting, I set up two step ladders with a plank, put an extension on there to reach a peak. had two guys holding it.

Girl spoke to one of them, he let go. LOL, I watched the step ladder fall over in slow motion before I came down. That was 25 yrs. ago. Never had an "issue" like that since.

However, I think the picture above IS acceptable. Just hope the FORD doesn't have a problem staying in the park position.


----------

